# Race Management



## psbrogna (Jul 23, 2004)

I recently built a 10' x 20' 3' wide oval track in my basement in Rindge, NH for racing Mini-Z/xMod's. 

After battling with optical solutions for awhile, and being frightened off by the prohibitive cost of active transponder based solutions, I decided to give RFID a try. I've got a decent solution about fully baked and will post updates when completed.

The solution is a small OEM RFID reader with light weight, low cost (<$1) RFID tags smaller than a quarter that can be taped to the inside roof of the car. This, coupled with a MS Windows VB application that interfaces with the reader and provides a kiosk like display of race status (similar to all the other apps that do this) should provide an economical solution.

The RFID reader is actually cheaper than optical solutions and I believe more accurate.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been toying with RFID.....post some pics when you get a chance....I would like to see your software!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hows this comeing anyone know


----------



## psbrogna (Jul 23, 2004)

*RFID Update*

I've been dragging ass on the VB app, it's about 75% done. I might finish this weekend.

I've also been noodling with antenna design/construction trying to get it as directional as possible (ie. a thin plane the width of the track right above the starting line).

I'll follow up in a few days.


----------

